# LG G4's camera. Answer to our prayers?



## drjlo (Apr 20, 2015)

My phone is on its last legs, and I have been holding out for a new phone with a "decent" camera. Is LG G4 with f/1.8 lens, full manual control, and some sort of technology for better color reproduction the answer to my wishes?
Obviously the sample photos were taken by a pro and post-processed well, but they do look to have potential..

http://petapixel.com/2015/04/20/lgs-upcoming-g4-phone-packs-a-pro-camera-with-f1-8-lens-and-manual-controls/


----------



## martti (Apr 20, 2015)

Just saying...HTC's camera sucks.


----------

